# Erfolgreicher Widerspruch gegen Drittanbieter bei Vodafone



## Jock (5 Dezember 2013)

Bei mir hat das funktioniert, ich habe das mal detailliert dokumentiert

http://drittanbieter.blogspot.de


----------



## Rabenmädchen (22 Januar 2016)

Habe vor kurzem praktisch dieselbe Erfahrung gemacht bei Vodafone , der Support war echt vorbildlich .


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2016)

Ja, aber ein Ruhmesblatt für Vodafone ist das alles trotzdem beileibe nicht.

Und zwar aus den folgenden Gründen nicht:


Vodafone erstattet nur denjenigen das Geld zurück, die sich schriftlich zur Wehr setzen. Alle anderen Betroffenen werden "selbstverständlich" weiter behumst und bestohlen, mit Hilfe von Vodafone, bzw. der Schaden wird ihnen nicht erstattet.
Die Hotline von Vodafone arbeitet offenbar immer noch in bewusster Desinformationstaktik, so wie dieses miese Verhalten auch von anderen Providern ebenfalls bekannt ist. Es wird wahrheitswidrig behauptet, man könne (müsse und dürfe etc.) nicht zurückerstatten, und der Betroffene habe sich an den Klabauterdienstleister zu wenden. Wer also mit der Hotline quatscht, der wird weiterhin zum Narren gehalten. Genau deshalb trommeln wir ja auch hier ständig: "Nie mit Hotlines telefonieren, alles schriftlich machen, Einschreiben...".
Vodafone stellt diese Praktiken nicht etwa ab, obwohl längst Kenntnis über betrügerische Machenschaften vorliegt, sondern die Masche wird schön weitergeführt, und es wird selbstverständlich von den vielen Betroffenen weiter abkassiert, die sich nicht im Internet informieren und sich nicht wehren.

Schäbig das alles. Sehr schäbig. Es müssten sich da eigentlich einige Krawatten braun färben und übel stinken. Von Compliance und Nachhaltigkeit hat man dort offenbar noch nichts gehört. Das ist ganz bewusste Politik in einer Tiefdunkelgrauzone, auf dem Rücken der rechtsunkundigen Endkunden, auf Kosten der Schwächeren. 

Ein BWL-er in Deutschland darf das und muss das ganz offensichtlich.


----------

